# NY PRO PICS UP!!!!!!!!!



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/browse/index.php?mode=contest&eventcode=1322

Check out Ruhl in the first comparison shot. Unbelievable!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

They're just the prejudging pics mind, but give us a good idea of who's gonna take it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

if you go to the comparison 202 and under

the guy on the right is a beast!


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

is tht ruhl? he said he was retiring or was tht just from olympia?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> if you go to the comparison 202 and under
> 
> the guy on the right is a beast!


David Henry? Yeah he should take it with Kevin English a very close 2nd.

For anyone who's interested they're doing a play by play on the md forums with shawn ray and dorian yates. They're got Evan, markus, dennis in that order from the pre-judging, so Evan might win his first pro show!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id give it to even from the pics i have seen today unbelievable physique


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

go RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

silvio has it for me


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

love ruhl- freak monster ruuuuhl


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> silvio has it for me


Flex, Dorian and Shawn Ray all have Silvio in 5th. Evan, Ruhl, DJ and Hide from 1st-4th in that order. I'm very happy for Evan, of course it's not set in stone yet, though he is apparently getting harder.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would say evan from those pics...but rhul looks very good


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome! so ridiculous


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i would say evan from those pics...but rhul looks very good


He'll most likely take it mate. So happy for him as well. I really wanted him and Ruhl in top 2 and it looks like it's gonna happen. Super way to start his pro career!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

evan for me!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Evan is a great humble guy. Been lucky enough to workout with him at Metro Fitness, ohio, during the 2008 Arnold Classic weekend. To even place top 5 here would be a great achievement, to do more would be incredible.

Big credit to Ruhl aswell. Was sceptical what package he would bring. Always has the mass, but would he do it justice. He looks good.


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Cute wee video!!! Seems like a very pumped guy


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Best ive seen Rhul


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm hoping either Evan or Ruhl 

Glad to see Evans still kept his small waist...

Does anyone know who he's working with yet? Last I heard he'd changed from Dave.P


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I'm hoping either Evan or Ruhl
> 
> Glad to see Evans still kept his small waist...
> 
> Does anyone know who he's working with yet? Last I heard he'd changed from Dave.P


Oscar Ardon.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*Comparisons:*


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

GO RRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHLL... EVERYONE LOVES A BEAST!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've never seen Markus in such good condition.... close between him and Evan...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sharpest I've seen Ruhl look.....though in that last pic the MM...he looks real weird? Arms look like a dodgy photoshop job haha, don't think that pose suits him. Evan for #1 IMO


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

5. Hidetada Yamagishi

4. Silvio Samuel

3. Markus Ruhl

2. Dennis James

1. Evan Centopani!!!

Big congrats to Evan. Incredible achievement on his pro debut. Wins $15,000 and a place at the Olympia in september, along with the others in the top 5.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I had Ruhl 2nd behind him and 3rd should have gone between James and the best I have ever seen him Hide! Silvio's condition was no way as good as I have seen him be


----------



## Lokstoc (Jan 24, 2009)

they are some awesome pics! Ruhl is looking amazing


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

BRABUS said:


> Best ive seen Rhul


The guy di hell of a job, unbelivable progress fixing his proportion !!!!

and still lookin massive.

Is no way he's outside top 2 in my opinion!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm pretty surprised Rughl got in that shape. I didn't expect that!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

kevin english wins the 202!

2nd mark dugdale

david henry in 3rd!!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> kevin english wins the 202!
> 
> 2nd mark dugdale
> 
> david henry in 3rd!!!!


That's crazy! Dugdale looked sh1te to me - no quads. Well done to Kevin though, he looked amazing. That waist was unbelievably small.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now i am all for opinions but please how can you call a Pro like Dugdale Sh1t....ok lets expand sh1t what ...? all over?...condition?....legs?....back?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Please tell me what is Sh1t about this......


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

I agree with Pscarb, dugdale looks awesome and his physique is the 1 i aspire to look like, how can anyone call him ****e!!!???


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Dugdale looked sh1te to me - no quads.


His back was very conditioned - proper christmas tree and glutes were in, whereas a lot of the other guys seemed to be slightly soft from the rear.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

his glutes where cross straited...alot say henry should of beat him but where henry was slightly fullewr he was not as dry from the front and has poor calf's compared to DG....Henry shoulld stick with getting ripped and dry all over this combo wins all the time


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> now i am all for opinions but please how can you call a Pro like Dugdale Sh1t....ok lets expand sh1t what ...? all over?...condition?....legs?....back?


Sorry I offered a more concise opinion at bbing.com

My opinion is that his quads are too small and there's very little flow to his physique when compared to Henry or English.

I would say:

-Dugdale has better glute-ham separation than Henry

-Henry is much thicker than Dugdale and has a much more complete package

-Dugdale's quads are too small

-Dugdale's lats insert higher than Henry's and have much less flare

-Dugdale has less flow to his physique than Henry

-Henry is holding more water, and his condition is slightly sub-par compared to Dugdale

-Henry has more back separation/ detail than Dugdale and more overall back mass

-Dugdale has better separation definition in his glutes and hams from the back

-Dugdale's lat spread lacks width, though his superior lower body separation is superior in this pose

So I'd say overall, Dugdale wins in condition (lower half mainly), but Henry beast him in size, flow, symmetry and has a much better overall package.

English has the conditioning to match Dugdale, and the flow and mass to match Henry, so he is the deserving winner, but I think Henry should have got 2nd. I think there's too many flaws to Dugdales physique (esp from the front) for him to get 2nd.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my point was you said he was Sh1t and from your post above even you are denying this


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Silvio got robbed, I think. I wonder if he could drop 10lbs or 15lbs or whatever the difference is so he can make an impact at 202 as he always seems to be overlooked among the big guys.

Yamagishi looks to have added a lot of new size, which is awesome, but he looked a little smooth.

Ruhl must have read my criticism in the other thread and gone out to work on his triceps. Fair play, you can talk about his improved conditioning, but his triceps were a bigger let-down and he looks like he's sorted that right out. Good on him.

Dennis James doesn't look like he was in his best condition at all, which is a disappointment for me because I was hoping for big things. Ruhl outclassed him and was robbed by the judges, but no doubt James will be happy with his placing.

Dunno much about this new kid on the block, Centopani, but will watch out for him in future.


----------



## dave_h (May 17, 2009)

i have to agree with pscarb... these forums have all gone a bit wrong somehow... how can we have guys with arms like allastttair remarking on pros in a negative way... the only thing i see sh1ite on here is the stuff he pumps into em... then he actuallt takes himself that serious he catalogues reasons why he makes those remarks!! unreal...!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> my point was you said he was Sh1t and from your post above even you are denying this


Of course he's not sh1t, I just don't think he deserved 2nd. He keeps getting good placings which I don't think are deserved.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How many lbs did Dugdale have to lose to make the 202 class? I seem to remember he competed around the 220lb mark? I may be wrong here though.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dave_h said:


> i have to agree with pscarb... these forums have all gone a bit wrong somehow... how can we have guys with arms like allastttair remarking on pros in a negative way... the only thing i see sh1ite on here is the stuff he pumps into em... then he actuallt takes himself that serious he catalogues reasons why he makes those remarks!! unreal...!


LOL you douche!!!! Do you think that's me in that photo?

Bwahahahahaha!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

dave_h said:


> i have to agree with pscarb... these forums have all gone a bit wrong somehow... how can we have guys with arms like allastttair remarking on pros in a negative way... the only thing i see sh1ite on here is the stuff he pumps into em... then he actuallt takes himself that serious he catalogues reasons why he makes those remarks!! unreal...!


I expect his comment was just spur of the moment and not fully though out.

I don't think that is him in the avi though


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Silvio got robbed, I think. I wonder if he could drop 10lbs or 15lbs or whatever the difference is so he can make an impact at 202 as he always seems to be overlooked among the big guys.
> 
> Yamagishi looks to have added a lot of new size, which is awesome, but he looked a little smooth.
> 
> ...


The reasoning for Silvio's low placing was that, because he's previously set a standard of conditioning, not meeting it this time meant that he's seen as "coming in a bit off". Like if Ronnie showed up without striated glutes, you'd think his prep had gone a bit wrong.

Apparently Silvio tried to come in a bit fuller, but ended up losing his trademark conditioning, so was marked down. I still think he looked awesome though. I'd probs have him in 3rd.

I think Hide was screwed the most. I'd place him in 1st or 2nd (with Evan taking the other top 2 spot).


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I expect his comment was just spur of the moment and not fully though out.
> 
> I don't think that is him in the avi though


Yeah mate obviously he doesn't look sh1t; he looks about 100 times better than I'll ever look I'm sure. Was just a gut reaction when I saw his terrible quads (which were also bad at his last showing, which I think he got 2nd there as well) and then heard he got 2nd. Fair enough he has the conditioning and separation in his lower half and looks good from the side, but I still think Henry was robbed.

I've heard the reasoning is he tried to come in too heavy and ended up sacrificing some of the hardness, whereas Kevin came in heavier, but maintained his conditioning, so he won.


----------



## Outlaw53 (Nov 25, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I think Hide was screwed the most. I'd place him in 1st or 2nd (with Evan taking the other top 2 spot).


I agree, this was the top 2 for sure.

Dennis James got a gift, he was lucky to make the Top 5.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah mate obviously he doesn't look sh1t; he looks about 100 times better than I'll ever look I'm sure. Was just a gut reaction when I saw his terrible quads (which were also bad at his last showing, which I think he got 2nd there as well) and then heard he got 2nd. Fair enough he has the conditioning and separation in his lower half and looks good from the side, but I still think Henry was robbed.
> 
> I've heard the reasoning is he tried to come in too heavy and ended up sacrificing some of the hardness, whereas Kevin came in heavier, but maintained his conditioning, so he won.


i wish i was cursed with his terrible quads....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Dugdale's legs looks awesome IMHO. You could stick your finger in the quad/ham separation.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah mate obviously he doesn't look sh1t; he looks about 100 times better than I'll ever look I'm sure. Was just a gut reaction when I saw his terrible quads (which were also bad at his last showing, which I think he got 2nd there as well) and then heard he got 2nd. Fair enough he has the conditioning and separation in his lower half and looks good from the side, but I still think Henry was robbed.
> 
> I've heard the reasoning is he tried to come in too heavy and ended up sacrificing some of the hardness, whereas Kevin came in heavier, but maintained his conditioning, so he won.


disagree that Henry got Robbed i think many have Henry from last year in their heads as the guy at this show was not the normal Henry, Henry was smooth in the legs and lacks any sizeable calfs compared to Dugdale...no Dugdale was not as big as Henry but he was better condition top - toe i think Henry tried to play the size game in this class and it went wrong for him definatly do not think he waqs robbed


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

It's not just about conditioning though. When did having striated glutes become the deal breaker? Henry had a better conditioned top half, more mass, a better flow to his physique and generally a much better package.

I'm surprised with your comments tbh as there's a massive furore occurring on most of the other bb forums and everyone seems to be saying the same, including Dorian Yates and Shawn Ray who both called bullsh1t:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=116362431

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=61767&page=9


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why are you suprised at my comments?? like you i have an opinion....no it is not all about conditioning where did i say it was?? but at Pro level condition is expected and henry was off....you mentioned in an earlier post that silvio was maked down because his trademark condition why could this not be the same for Henry??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> why are you suprised at my comments?? like you i have an opinion....no it is not all about conditioning where did i say it was?? but at Pro level condition is expected and henry was off....you mentioned in an earlier post that silvio was maked down because his trademark condition why could this not be the same for Henry??


Oh this was the same for Henry; that was the exact reason he was marked down. It just seemed that for this comp, many of the competitors were being marked against their previous performances rather than how they looked against their competitors. It should be about how they look on the day compared to their other competitors, not how they look compared to their last showing.

Henry was slightly off, BUT given the sheer awesomeness of his physique, I think he still deserved to have won. I'm not saying the condition (or slight lack thereof) should be overlooked, but Dugdale's conditioning doesn't beat David's to the extent that David's entire package beats Dugdale's.

Some of the decisions I'm happy with, some I'm not so happy with. Markus got 2nd when he was much softer from the rear than some of the other competitors, so it seems that size is being favoured in the open class, but the 202 is simply becoming a body fat contest. Obviously it would look different if you were there, and obv conditioning is important and Henry failed to deliver (which I'm sure he won't be doing again), but there's so many flaws in Dug's physique that I don't think having slightly better conditioning should give him the edge over a far superior athlete. I'm very happy for Kevin English, but I feel for David as he was robbed IMHO.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have to disagree an ON Dugdale did beat an OFF DH on the day


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have to disagree an ON Dugdale did beat an OFF DH on the day


Fair enough, we all have our opinions.

Just glad I've got Dorian and Shawn on my side :thumb:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Just gonna add Markus Ruhl's routine. The final touch to it is fantastic!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> That's crazy! Dugdale looked sh1te to me - no quads. Well done to Kevin though, he looked amazing. That waist was unbelievably small.


Here's a good pic of his lacking quads:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ Sigh, we're gonna do this are we? Choice pics in which they look good? I think it was the wrong decision, as do the majority looking around the american forums. I'd like to point out that DY and shawn ray also both think it was the wrong decision, so I'm not on my own here.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> if you go to the comparison 202 and under
> 
> the guy on the right is a beast!


He looks like the guy on youtube who shows his diet and eats 12 raw eggwhites!!!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> disagree that Henry got Robbed i think many have Henry from last year in their heads as the guy at this show was not the normal Henry, Henry was smooth in the legs and lacks any sizeable calfs compared to Dugdale...no Dugdale was not as big as Henry but he was better condition top - toe i think Henry tried to play the size game in this class and it went wrong for him definatly do not think he *waqs* robbed


If Henry is the guy on the far right first photo, i would say he was robbed!

:confused1:


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

Dugdale lacks proportion. Long torso, weak back and undersized quads. Sure his glutes are ripped, but he's an amalgam of parts. English is also ripped but has an odd-looking physique, notably his mid-section and the lack of flow between bodyparts. David Henry is the best-proportioned and most evenly developed competitor up there. He's not at his best condition wise, but this shouldn't matter since he still looks better than the rest, overall, and should certainly have placed at least second. I think the judges have marked him down simply because his condition doesn't match his usual standard. Surely the point of competition is how you compare against your rivals and not how you measure up against your previous best mark?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AlasTTTair said:


> ^ Sigh, we're gonna do this are we? Choice pics in which they look good? I think it was the wrong decision, as do the majority looking around the american forums. I'd like to point out that DY and shawn ray also both think it was the wrong decision, so I'm not on my own here.


now you are starting to sound like the american boards, accept the fact that others have an opinion i prefer Henry's physique but on this day he was off this is fact even when you do not compare it to his prevouise outings he was still off compared to both English and Dugdale, i have heard a few times that it should not all be about condition it is not all about condition it is about the complete package yes Henry was bigger but he has very little condition in his lower half and no calfs at all to speak of where as Dugdale has a good physique and was ripped head to toe.....on this day.....but hey it is a subjective sport everyone likes different things......AlasTTTair try not to drop Dorians and Rays name into every post you make i am sure their not doing the same about you


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> .....AlasTTTair try not to drop Dorians and Rays name into every post you make i am sure their not doing the same about you


 :lol: :2guns: :rockon:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I think the results as in all shows are subjective to what the judges are looking for on particular day. Bearing in mind the show is in New York the results are not that surprising. If the top 2 is close and one of the guys is from New York like Kevin is who do you think the judges will chose! Both Evan and Kevin looked worthy of winning but others also looked really good as well.Like Ruhl and Hide


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Dugdale lacks proportion. Long torso, weak back and undersized quads. Sure his glutes are ripped, but he's an amalgam of parts. English is also ripped but has an odd-looking physique, notably his mid-section and the lack of flow between bodyparts. David Henry is the best-proportioned and most evenly developed competitor up there. He's not at his best condition wise, but this shouldn't matter since he still looks better than the rest, overall, and should certainly have placed at least second. I think the judges have marked him down simply because his condition doesn't match his usual standard. Surely the point of competition is how you compare against your rivals and not how you measure up against your previous best mark?


Agree 100% mate. It seems that no matter how good you look now, if you lack striations in your glutes and don't have the most detailed glute-ham tie-ins then you're not gonna win. Bodybuilding now seems to be becoming a "who can get the leanest ass" contest.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> now you are starting to sound like the american boards, accept the fact that others have an opinion i prefer Henry's physique but on this day he was off this is fact even when you do not compare it to his prevouise outings he was still off compared to both English and Dugdale, i have heard a few times that it should not all be about condition it is not all about condition it is about the complete package yes Henry was bigger but he has very little condition in his lower half and no calfs at all to speak of where as Dugdale has a good physique and was ripped head to toe.....on this day.....but hey it is a subjective sport everyone likes different things......AlasTTTair try not to drop Dorians and Rays name into every post you make i am sure their not doing the same about you


OK try not to exaggerate about aspects of my posts and I'll do the same for you. I've mentioned them twice, purely because their opinions are fairly valid IMO, being two of the top olympians of the last 15-20 years. I'm just not keen when people find one photo that attempts to disprove your point, when there are so many that prove it. I can find loads of photos that make Ronnie Coleman look bad, but it does nothing to discredit the fact that he's arguably the best bber to have lived to far. One pic of Dugdale's quads looking good in an ab and thighs pose does nothing to prove that he has good quads. They have very little sweep, and as has been said he's just a mismatch of body parts with a long torso. Very overrated IMO.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I still reckon Silvio Samuel and Hidetada Yamagishi should cut weight to make 202 as those guys could bring a whole new level of conditioning and overall packaging to the division, and their height wouldn't count against them quite so obviously.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Agree 100% mate. It seems that no matter how good you look now, if you lack striations in your glutes and don't have the most detailed glute-ham tie-ins then you're not gonna win. Bodybuilding now seems to be becoming a "who can get the leanest ass" contest.


you have to remember this is the 202 class, correct me if im wrong but id imagine the judging criteria to be totally different to the main contest - my guess is condition and presentation matter a lot more in this class.

Personally i think all the athletes looked superb on the day, mark has excellent symmetry and a balanced physique - also he has some time now to work on his weak points... knowing what his work rate is like, i expect him to bring an even better all round package to the olympia.

Pictures never tell the whole story about any show.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AlasTTTair said:


> OK try not to exaggerate about aspects of my posts and I'll do the same for you. I've mentioned them twice, purely because their opinions are fairly valid IMO, being two of the top olympians of the last 15-20 years. I'm just not keen when people find one photo that attempts to disprove your point, when there are so many that prove it. I can find loads of photos that make Ronnie Coleman look bad, but it does nothing to discredit the fact that he's arguably the best bber to have lived to far. One pic of Dugdale's quads looking good in an ab and thighs pose does nothing to prove that he has good quads. They have very little sweep, and as has been said he's just a mismatch of body parts with a long torso. Very overrated IMO.


you can exxagerate my posts all you want mate i does not bother me.....your opinion differs from mine thats all the show has gone and it is now history Henry came third dugdale came 2nd i think it was correct you disagree nothing more nothing less......there is a discussion on MT with a few good points pop over there i think you will find the discussion interesting


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> *you have to remember this is the 202 class, correct me if im wrong but id imagine the judging criteria to be totally different to the main contest - my guess is condition and presentation matter a lot more in this class.*
> 
> Personally i think all the athletes looked superb on the day, mark has excellent symmetry and a balanced physique - also he has some time now to work on his weak points... knowing what his work rate is like, i expect him to bring an even better all round package to the olympia.
> 
> Pictures never tell the whole story about any show.


That's a fair point mate. I suppose conditioning is so damn important in that class that if you're not 100% you're not gonna win. It's good that Henry doesn't get special treatment just because he's the favourite as often happens, though I do still think he deserved 2nd. Lets hope he learns from it and nails the O.



> you can exxagerate my posts all you want mate i does not bother me.....your opinion differs from mine thats all the show has gone and it is now history Henry came third dugdale came 2nd i think it was correct you disagree nothing more nothing less......there is a discussion on MT with a few good points pop over there i think you will find the discussion interesting


Fair play mate, just different POVs I suppose. May pop over there and have a look. Cheers


----------

